# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility: View any file in hex and ascii

## WayneSpangler

Title: HexViewer

Description: View files in hex and ascii. The zip file contains the source code and a compiled exe file. Hope it does someone some good.

Screen-shots:
[IMG]HexView.jpg[/IMG] 

Author name: Wayne Spangler
System Requirements: VB 2005 Express & Net 2.0

License info:
Free to use but do not sell

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  12-30-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## killer7k

> Title: HexViewer
> 
> Description: View files in hex and ascii. The zip file contains the source code and a compiled exe file. Hope it does someone some good.
> 
> Screen-shots:
>  
> 
> Author name: Wayne Spangler
> System Requirements: VB 2005 Express & Net 2.0
> ...


Hi WayneSpangler , 

Can You Attache just The source code 

Thanks

----------


## si_the_geek

The source code is already attached, in the .zip file.

----------


## killer7k

> The source code is already attached, in the .zip file.


oops my Mistake 
when Hack Posted this 

The code/files within this thread (updated: 12-30-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

i read it my Mistake very quickly That the File Contains a malware 
so it was Just Checked That its doesnt  Contains a malware 

Sorry !

----------

